# Gewerbe anmelden?



## blubber (30. April 2003)

Hi,

angenommen man möchte auf irgendeiner Weise im Internet Geld verdienen, zum Beispiel, in dem man für andere Homepages gestaltet, dann ist das ja im Grund nicht ohne weiteres möglich, wäre ja sonst wie Schwarzgeld... !?

Also was muss man da jetzt genau machen / beachten ?

Bin für ausführliche Antworten dankbar 

bye


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *[..] wäre ja sonst wie Schwarzgeld... !?
> Also was muss man da jetzt genau machen / beachten ?
> 
> ...


Jo, wäre Schwarzarbeit. Daher einfach zu deiner örtlichen Gemeindeverwaltung / Samtgemeinde / Stadt (Ordnungsamt) hin, und sagen, dass du ein Gewerbe anmelden willst.
Wenn du < 18 bist, brauchst du ggf. noch die Einwillung des Vormundschaftgerichts.

Hm, bevor ich mir jetzt hier nen Wolf schreibe, empfehle ich jetzt einfach, dich im Traum_Start des Traum-Projekts umzugucken. Dort sind vermutlich 99% aller Start-UP-Fragen bereits sehr kompetent beantwortet.


----------



## blubber (30. April 2003)

alles klar, vielen Dank.

bye


----------



## Kind der Sonne (1. Mai 2003)

oder du schaust in den Ratgeber "e-lancer". Link hab ich nicht, war aber schon mal drauf > googlen.
Oder auf http://www.gruenderstadt.de gibt's ein schönes Forum.


----------



## danube (19. September 2003)

Ich kann damit auch falsch liegen:

Meines wissens ist es kein Schawrzgeld solange du es in deiner Steuererklärung angibst. Du hast ja einen Freibetrag bis zu dem es nicht versteuert wird


----------



## Avariel (25. September 2003)

Soweit ich weis musst du nur ein Gewerbe anmelden, wenn du das regelmäßig machst. Also wenn du nur jetzt ein Projekt durchziehst, in nem halben Jahr noch eins und in anderthalb Jahren wieder eins, dürftest du das auch ohne Gewerbe. Das ist allerdings überhaupt nicht sicher, keine Ahnung aus welcher Ecke meines verwinkelten Hirns ich das jetzt wieder ausgegraben hab. Wär aber schön wenns jemand bestätigen oder dementieren könnte....


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. September 2003)

Eine interessante Alternative kann auch eine "freiberufliche Tätigkeit" sein.
Dazu musst du aber gegenüber dem Finanzamt nachweisen bzw. glaubhaft
machen können, dass es sich um eine Tätigkeit handelt, die in die Rahmenbedingungen
für "Freiberufler" fällt.

Freiberufler sind im Wesentlichen solche, die selbständig wissenschaftliche,
künstlerische, schriftstellerische, unterrichtende oder erzieherische Tätigkeiten
höherer Art ausüben. Da gibts ne Menge Interpretationsspielraum und es hindert
dich niemand, es zumindest zu versuchen. Dafür solltest du selbstverständlich
bereits einige Argumente zur Hand haben, um das Finanzamt von deiner Absicht
zu überzeugen.

Vor- und Nachteile der freiberuflichen Tätigkeit:
1. Du unterliegst nicht der Gewerbeaufsicht und auch nicht der Gewerbesteuer.
2. Du bst nicht zur Bilanzierung (bei entspr. Voraussetzungen) verpflichtet

Wenn du glaubhaft machen kannst, dass du eine künstlerische Tätigkeit selbständig
und erwerbsmäßig ausübst, dann kannst du unter gewissen weiteren Voraussetzungen
der Künstlersozialkasse beitreten.
Die Versicherung übernimmt dann für dich die Hälfte der Sozialabgaben
(Rentenversicherung/Pflegeversicherung/Krankenversicherung) als wäre
sie dein Arbeitgeber. Mach dich diesbezüglich aber auf deren Webseite selbst schlau.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Robert Fischer (28. September 2003)

Derartige Arbeiten sind generell nur möglich, wenn freiberuflich, selbstständig oder im Angestelltenverhältnis bzw. bis in Höhe des Freibetrages WENN nicht mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht, d.h. regelmäßig ausgeführt. Infos darüber erhälst du auch von deinem Finanzamt oder der örtlichen IHK.


----------



## Basileus (11. Oktober 2003)

Hi - 

weiss hier jemand etwas darüber, ob ich als anerkannter Freiberufler unter einer geschützten Marke "firmieren" kann, oder ob dies nur Körperschaften und oder Eigenbetrieben vorbehalten ist ?

Grüsse

B


----------



## Robert Fischer (11. Oktober 2003)

Vor- und Nachname müssen in der vollständigen Firmierung enthalten sein. Dazu kann ein erklärender Begriff gewählt werden, bspw. "Waschmaschinen-Service Max Mustermann". Zu Werbezwecken kann auch mit dem verkürzten Namen geworben werden, andernfalls ist dieser immer komplett anzugeben. Kompetente Hilfe erhälst du auch von deiner örtlichen IHK oder dem Gewerbeamt.


----------

